# thank you Matthews



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I want the no cam. But my switchback still shoots fantastic. I have replaced the string once. I got it the week it came out. "Catch us if you can"


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

wildthing said:


> Sold my Mathews Switchback a couple of years ago .... and I'm sure it still had a few more bucks in it. Sometimes I wish I had it back.


I bought a used switchback a few years ago and that thing is smooth as silk! Guy was selling it to get a crossbow... so glad he sold it to me!


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Switch Back long draw that I got in 2006.
Love it


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Loved my LX until I couldnt resist upgrading to the Z7 extreme. I have shot the new ones as they came out but no desire to upgrade. Love my Z7 extreme


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I shoot a switchback xt and am sending my outback to my Son in NC.. They both are great bows, .The only reason I changed , is I am 65 this year, , my outback is 60-70., my switchback is 50-60


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

This will be my first year hunting with my HTR no cam. I've hunting with Martin bows for the past 20 years, I will say I like the new bow a lot, hoping to sling a doe this weekend with it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

*GREAT and reassuring thread!!*! 
I had been contemplating buying a new bow for years to replace the *1997 Darton *that had ALWAYS been good to me. Last November, making the perfect shot on a hard quartering away buck pretty much cemented in my mind that I would never replace the Darton...

Well, the family threw a monkey wrench into that idea last Christmas by pitching in and buying me the *Mathews No-Cam HTX *that I had been drooling over!!! I love this bow! Shooting it really drives home the point that I was shooting a dinosaur! 
Not that I will shoot a deer beyond 30 yards, but I am getting good kill shots out to 50 yards with my Thunderhead 125's in the back yard!! 
*Unbelievable shooting bow, and if I get the same durability as everyone posting here ... definitely the last compound I will ever hunt with*!
<----<<<


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Another vote to cast support for the Switchback. Still ticking after all these years.  Great bow.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I took my 2006 Swithbatchback XT in for fresh strings and cables this summer and the shop noticed a crack in one of my limbs. They made a call to Mathews and 3 days later I had a brand new set of limbs no questions asked.


----------



## 96215 (Jul 14, 2014)

mattawanhunter said:


> Just shot my fourteen-year-old legacy,
> hit 5 small Bulls on a small Target, has original string, the bow still looks and performs like new. I've taken more deer than I can recollect with it,I know others have taken way more and I'm not that great of a shot, but if anyone has any doubt of the quality of a product of a bow or is wondering if it's worth the extra money, myself and several of my buddies believe that it is! Thank you Matthew's for a fine reliable product!


I've got a Mathews Legacy and love it. Taken many deer over the years with it and never had to have any work done except new strings and cables every few years. My primary bow now is an Mathews MR6, but I still love to shoot my Legacy. It goes on every trip as a backup and even though it's 14 years old I wouldn't think twice about hunting with it.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

The Z Max strikes again!! Buddy calls her an "antique" but I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Switchback owner here too! My backup bow now, MR6 has been my hunting rig now for the past 4 years.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I sold my Legacy two years ago, thought I was too old to use a compound anymore. bought a cross bow, don't like the cross bow, too easy..so I just bought a Switchback XT, would rather have the 60# limbs instead of the 70# but I can shoot it till I find some to change , very nice bow....


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Just shot my 50 year old Bear Kodiak, not original string but still rock solid!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been shooting a Matthews ultralight my dad bought in '98 I believe. I shot new pse and Hoyt before this, but when my dad gave me that little old Matthews that I have thought was so cool since I was a kid, I've been shooting that and it shoots great!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Switchback? Those are still brand new. I still shoot my MQ2. Second set of strings.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> I sold my Legacy two years ago, thought I was too old to use a compound anymore. bought a cross bow, don't like the cross bow, too easy..so I just bought a Switchback XT, would rather have the 60# limbs instead of the 70# but I can shoot it till I find some to change , very nice bow....


I got a set of 60# limbs for my Switchback XT for Christmas,,, YoooHooo


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Mathews monster MR5 will never but another bow i luv it speed,sound just great.


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a MQ-32 that i still use all the time for bow fishing. I bought a no-cam HTR when they came out and I have no complaints, but the Halon 32 might be calling me.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought about selling my Switchback a few years ago, I switched to a crossbow. It didn't seem like there was much of a market, the bow is great, and then I thought what if I had a chance for a great out of state hunt.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Martian said:


> I shoot a switchback xt and am sending my outback to my Son in NC.. They both are great bows, .The only reason I changed , is I am 65 this year, , my outback is 60-70., my switchback is 50-60


It was a great bow for me too Mike when I owned it. I am glad the XT went to you who I knew would appreciate it and take care of it like I did.


----------



## Bill Z. (Dec 31, 2015)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I still hand out dirt naps with my 16 yr old Z max... My buddies give me grief about my "dinosaur" but that always stops when the score cards are added up after the 3D range. I purchased a Switchback when those came out but only hunted with it 1 year. It just wasn't the same. Some guys ALWAYS have to have the latest and greatest, I stick with what I have confidence in. Great bows!


I had a Mathews Z-max until it was stolen, I loved that bow!! It felt great in my hands!! I was not able to replace it at the time of theft, had to settle with the current model at that time, which was the Ultra 2.


----------

